# Molasses???



## Maddmachinist (Jan 23, 2015)

Though I am not a complete noob as far growing it's been a few years and more recently watching videos I see people using molasses during there grows. Just want to get everyone's input on this because to me it sounds like it could be **. Not saying that it'll hurt your plants but is it really doing good?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jan 23, 2015)

Hereeee we go 

*popcorn*


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 23, 2015)

IMO, unless you are growing organic, molasses is a waste of time and money.


----------



## umbra (Jan 23, 2015)

molasses doesn't feed the plant, it feeds the soil. In an organic setup it is about feeding the micro organisms in the soil, which in turn feed the plant.


----------



## samarta (Jan 23, 2015)

I use an SNS hydrobiotic for my root health in DWC and it says it has molasses in it but I think very little.


----------



## Locked (Jan 23, 2015)

Molasess is only beneficial in all organic grows.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 23, 2015)

I use it in my teas, that is all.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2015)

Sometimes I take a swig of it before making a tea.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 23, 2015)

Remember Stony Bud (miss that cantankerous old guy)?  He was adamant that molasses belonged in the kitchen!


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 23, 2015)

I use it in my teas that is all. I will be using Bat poo ZHO and molasses on my next bloom watering.


----------



## Maddmachinist (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for the input everyone


----------

